# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Remove a window

## Larry McCully

Hi all, i want to remove the window in the pic to make a passage way.
The original construction is block on either side with a single brick (rendered) under the sash to the floor, and i am not sure what is at the header. Looks like a single brick. ???????
My question is: When i remove all of the components of the window and slider, do i need to put a lintel in place.
If so how do i determine the size and the thickness, and will 90x45 jack studs hold it in place.There will be no jams, just archs. Any sugestions on the build would be good. Bearing in mind that the owner has agreed to the demolish, but wants to go through the council. So any make good needs to be able to be aproved.

----------


## phild01

The window itself would not be a supporting structure.  Structural support for what you envisage already exists.

----------


## barney118

Windows are non supportive and if you take it out no probs lintle or other already in place, providing you are not widening. You will have secondary studs under the window which are ok to take out too. What can't be seen if any bracing in the way.  
Cheers Barney
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## toooldforthis

bit hard to tell from one pic...
but I have a feeling the window is not original and replaces an opening/door
so it might come out easier than you think.

----------


## phild01

> bit hard to tell from one pic...
> but I have a feeling the window is not original and replaces an opening/door
> so it might come out easier than you think.

  You could be right!  :2thumbsup:

----------

